
Trump administration formally withdraws US from WHO - malloreon
https://thehill.com/homenews/administration/506214-trump-administration-formally-withdraws-us-from-WHO-
======
Normille
_"...The White House has officially moved to withdraw the United States from
the World Health Organization... Withdrawal requires a year's notice, so it
will not go into effect until July 6, 2021, raising the possibility the
decision could be reversed..."_

Bait. Meet Click.

